# Lector de huella digital con lente de lectora de cd



## lener8 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hola a toDoS saben tengo 4 lentes de lectora de cd, y quiero usarlos como lector de huella dactilar( Biometria) he leido sobre este tema, pero aun tengo dudas, como por ejemplo como es que conecto este lente de cd, como tengo q hacer que lea la huella, como se muestran los datos, y lo principal, si con estos lentes se puede hacer lo que pretendo, PARA PODER HACERLO FUNCIONAR CORRECTAMENTE.ALGO ASI COMO SI SE HICIERA UN CONTROLARA UN SENSOR DE LUZ O DE TEMPERATURA, ESPERO QUE ME PUEDAN AYUDAR PS


----------

